# Annual Trinity River Steelhead trip



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

We head to Northern California for the Christmas holidays every year and for the past 10 have taken a trip on the Trinity River, hitting the River in drift boats usually somewhere near Weaverville or Lewiston. 

They don't call these critters "fish of a thousand casts" for nothing! Usually it's one or two apiece, although my oldest son had a 5-fish day last year that included two just over 30 inches. Something he couldn't duplicate this time around. My youngest landed two this trip. Not the monster 30+ inch chromers we've caught in the past, but beautiful fish nonetheless. 

The river is crystal clear, and a beautiful float even if you don't bring a single fish to hand. Which, by the way happens to at least one of the three of us on occasion. Wildlife is abundant....deer, all manner of waterfowl, otters, raptors of every sort including a sighting last year of a giant golden eagle. As we rounded a bend, the eagle took off from a gravel bar not 20 yards away and I swear his wingspan was 7 feet. Impressive creature!

Some people ask why I devote so much time, expense, and effort to an enterprise that might not yield a single fish. If you've ever sunk a fly into one while hefting a 6 or 7 weight, you'll know the answer to that question. It's addicting. Imagine a freshwater tarpon. That gets close. 

Besides that, and most importantly, it gives me an invaluable opportunity to stay connected with my sons now that they're finishing college and entering the adult world of real work and responsibility. In recent years, I've looked for experiences that we can repeat consistently and create tradition. Excursions like these steelhead trips, fishing the Bow in Calgary every August, and late season upland hunts in Nebraska to name a few, are beginning to take on that form and substance. 

At the end of the day and at my age, the most important things in life are these experiences. I've got way too many things. More than I'll ever need in three lifetimes. Experiences with my family, my dog, and my close friends are what matters most now. I'm thankful for each and every day that comes along and gives me that chance. This day was just that....and more.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

michaelp936 said:


> ...
> Some people ask why I devote so much time, expense, and effort to an enterprise that might not yield a single fish. If you've ever sunk a fly into one while hefting a 6 or 7 weight, you'll know the answer to that question. It's addicting. Imagine a freshwater tarpon. That gets close.
> 
> ...


I'd never question why. The steelhead is a great, great fish.

Excellent report!


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

By the way, that's my youngest (21 yo) son, Rhett in the picture. Very proud of him! He's a senior double major in Finance, and Accounting at the Price School of Business at OU and is in the accelerated bachelors to masters program. He will complete his B/MACC in May '19.

He's hell on wheels with a fly rod and a shotgun, too!

Please excuse my momentary weakness....had to brag a bit.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool story.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Curious...what other rivers have you fished for Steelhead?


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

michaelp936 said:


> At the end of the day and at my age, the most important things in life are these experiences. I've got way too many things. More than I'll ever need in three lifetimes. Experiences with my family, my dog, and my close friends are what matters most now. I'm thankful for each and every day that comes along and gives me that chance. This day was just that....and more.


 Amen brother! Fine job.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Other Rivers*



Meadowlark said:


> Curious...what other rivers have you fished for Steelhead?


I was first introduced to steelhead over 25 years ago, stomping around Trail Creek off of Lake Michigan in NW Indiana. I caught the bug and decided to try some of the well known rivers on the west coast since we kept a 2nd home in northern CA's Shasta County within close proximity to some of the best (and genetic home of the modern rainbow...the McCloud River) fly fishing rivers to be found in the lower 48. My initial forays were on the Rogue and Umpqua in southern Oregon.

The outfitters at the Fly Shop in Redding, CA suggested I give the Trinity a try, and I haven't looked back. It's been my "go to" now for the past decade. Ross Wilkerson is one of their most senior guides, and has been my preferred float trip handler ever since. Although, we usually book two boats and have used Lonnie Boles or Matt Dover as seconds. All are good guys, know the river like the back of their hands, and work real hard to put you on fish.

I asked Ross this trip where he would go for winter steelhead if he could pick anywhere in North America. Without breaking his oarstroke, he said it would be the Skeena River system in BC. I think that's my next stop, good Lord willing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, I've heard good things about that system also. My experience for Steelies has been in Alaska on the Staney, Tannin and in Kodiak on the Karluk. Now that's a river that can contain very high numbers of big fish, but its subject to the vagaries of weather.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice report! Nymphing, or do you catch any on the swing?

I take a fall and spring trip up to southern Michigan every year. Steelheading is an addiction like tarpon fishing. I have never personally fished BC, but in talking with buddies who have I hear it can be really really tough fishing, but the fish can be monsters. That's part of the draw though, risk/reward. 

The USPS lost my switch rod in the mail on my trip a few weeks ago, looks like I will be building another before march.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Nymphing*



bd24 said:


> Nice report! Nymphing, or do you catch any on the swing?
> 
> I take a fall and spring trip up to southern Michigan every year. Steelheading is an addiction like tarpon fishing. I have never personally fished BC, but in talking with buddies who have I hear it can be really really tough fishing, but the fish can be monsters. That's part of the draw though, risk/reward.
> 
> The USPS lost my switch rod in the mail on my trip a few weeks ago, looks like I will be building another before march.


Usually hook up on a dead drift. This time, we were mending a bead head nymph under a big stonefly on a dead drift and swing. Caught two on the swing.


----------

